# Cavs vs Nets - Game #33 - Jan 6th 7:30PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (20-12)* *vs.* *New Jersey Nets (14-18)*

*Date:* Thursday, Jan 5th, 2006 
*Where:* Quicken Loans Arena
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:30 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*C:* Mikki Moore
*PF:* Bostjan Nachbar? 
*SF: * Richard Jefferson
*SG:* Vince Carter
*PG:* Jason Kidd


*
Game Notes:*

- NJ *ALWAYS* a tough matchup for us. Carter always destroys us, Kidd always destroys us, Jefferson always destroys us. But without any form of inside presence, unless they are just on fire from the outside we should be able to win this game. 

- Lebron needs to bounce back from his career worst performance against Milwaukee. Could be a good time to drop his first triple double of the season.

- May want to look to feed Gooden and Z again inside for this game since we have such an advantage. Brown should emphasie points in the paint. 

- Chicago and Det play tonight so another win would either put us 1st in the Eastern Conference or keep us tied with Detroit for the top spot in the Central. 

- Need to pick this win up to validate the road win in Milwaukee.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Forcefeed Gooden and Z even if there ineffective early. New Jersey is weak inside and our frontcourt has a huge edge over there with Kristic out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Their backcourt is going to kill us, as usual. I think we're going to need Lebron to have a good game if we're going to pull this one out. 

We also need to see the kind of defense we saw in the 4 quarter last night. Snow is going to have a hard time on Kidd, of course, because Kidd is a million times better than Snow. But if we can keep them outside shooting jumpers, we'll have a chance.

Actually, this is a game where I would like to see Lebron take on the responsibility of trying to shut down Carter. Hughes is too thin to do it, and although RJ could hurt us a lot, too, Carter is the scorer we really have to worry about. 

Unfortunately, I don't know if he's going to do it. He hasn't been taking on these defensive assignments for most of the year, and I don't know if he's going to start tonight.

We need to have a good transition defense to pull this one out.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that when our 3 big men get major minutes (each around 30 minutes) there is always one of them that has a great game. (marshall is out = Z has a huge game) (av out=marshall huge game) (marshall still sore=gooden huge game) 

But when we have 4 healthy post players trying to split equal minutes all of them seem average or just above, like they never get into any sort of a groove.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z does an awful job establishing deep position


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good news so far is the Cavs are up 10 w/o Lebron going off yet


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Nets are trying hard but they just don't have the personnel up front.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nachbar burning us early. I remember when he played for NO and Lebron destroyed him. He's improved quite a bit


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron still way out of rhythym. How about getting him some post looks or running him off screens.

He's creating everything way out by the 3pt line and the pick and roll ain't gonna work anymore with teams trapping it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man is Lebron hurt? This is basically a leftover from yesterday's game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron still way out of rhythym. How about getting him some post looks or running him off screens.
> 
> He's creating everything way out by the 3pt line and the pick and roll ain't gonna work anymore with teams trapping it


It's blindingly obvious over the first third of the year is teams have a game plan for the high pick and roll. Keep the ball in Hughes hands and run Lebron off the ball a bit or run the pick and roll with Hughens/Lebron. That will throw a wrinkle in there as right now it's too easy to ignore the big


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing athleticism by James


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Still feel we aren't pounding the ball enough inside. They don't have an anser to Z, Gooden, AV: keep giving them the ball


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did the Nets play last night?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I know they provide shooting but I can't stand Marshall and Jones: if they aren't hitting 3's they're both big black holes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie a spectacular defender.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why isn't Hughes in the game when Lebron is out or I'm missing him out there?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah don't take Gibson out for Hughes


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Gibson on for like about 3-4 minutes, then sits down.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally we're seeing a healthy Hughes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs need to keep focusing inside. We are bailing them out chucking these wild shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's ridiculous how no one on our team knows how to establish deep position in the post. Gooden getting bumped and fronted by Nachbar, Z getting pushed out by Mikki Moore, WTF


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

rofl why would go for an Eric Snow? He can't jump!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's ridiculous how no one on our team knows how to establish deep position in the post. Gooden getting bumped and fronted by Nachbar, Z getting pushed out by Mikki Moore, WTF


It's funny we have a big frontline but no bruiser. This is hwere Lebron learning some lessons from Barkley would be helpful. He's got the physique to be a real presense in the lane instead of softies in Z and Gooden


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden going brainless


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good TO: offense going down the drain again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs are painful to watch on offense. Lebron just standing around, Snow controlling the ball, our bigs getting pushed out of the post...uggh


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

good energy off the bech by sideshow bob....i like him as a player


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew still playing well

LOL @ VC getting pissed off at Andy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF is wrong with this team firing so many jumpshots against a team with no frontline. STUPID BASKETBALL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland seems to be playing their playoff style of basketball. These grinding games are not the easiest to watch. If James starts getting some assists, he could flirt with a triple-double tonight. 

Cleveland leads 46-38 at halftime (8 point lead).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder... Damon Jones is a PERFECT fit with Z and Gooden and their post game. So he can get open looks and spread the floor. But he is in there with Andy and Marshall, so no one is posting up, and DJ is invisible.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Yikes ... Mike Brown needs to slam another clipboard...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good thing Brown called a 20-second time out. The guys look flat on defense right now. Totally beaten bad on 2 of those plays.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs on their heels


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron just a ghost for the 2nd game in a row.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Has Lebron shot a FT?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

A good statistic to bump up by the end of the regular season is LeBron James' free-throw attempts for this season compared to last season. I reckon James will have significantly fewer attempts this season, thus statistics will add reinforcement to the perception and reality of LeBron getting fewer calls.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Has Lebron shot a FT?


I do wonder. I think he only drove 4-5 times the whole entire game thus far.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol, what sloppy ball handling by Carter just now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron doesn't seem as confident in his drive right now, he keeps calling for screens that aren't necessary.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ If LeBron wants to play that much pick-and-roll basketball, I'd turn him into more of a passer for the first 3 quarters, then let him go loose offensively in the final quarter. Of course, in dire circumstances, encourage LeBron to drive/attack earlier in the game when needed.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Almost a brawl right there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs have been getting torched since the end of the 2nd qtr. We have no chance of winning this if Lebron doesn't start playing better


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Finally Lebron! You don't need a screen!

Nice ISO by Mike Brown. Force him to get his confidence back


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like the mini-duel going on between Larry Hughes and Vince Carter. Add in the combination of Varejao occasionally frustrating Carter (including the play were Varejao and Hughes communicated on defense to set Vince up) and this is getting interesting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV some game changing plays here to end the qtr


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron just said, "I like it when Benedict_Boozer calls me out! Keep it up, buddy!" 

Cleveland leads 71-65 at the end of the third quarter (6 point lead).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LeBron just said, "I like it when Benedict_Boozer calls me out! Keep it up, buddy!"


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

LeBron, drive!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Didn't Larry Hughes used to shoot like 80% on the line?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Larry had a couple of seasons around 75% and up. But of course, that was before the recent finger surgery.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

2 big plays there by LBJ. Nice D by E. Snow


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

LBJ with the reverse, woohoo!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, what D by NJ that possession. LBJ got totally caught for that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden stepping up again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with the rebound and then the pass. He's the man, even when not scoring a whole lot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ making some nice plays here down the stretch.

Team defense again looks great. The ability to rely on our defense is beginning to separate us from other good teams like NJ


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Gooden, fake plus the big slam. LBJ with the great pass to Hughes. Cavs looking great the last few minutes.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Cavs playing great D on VC on that last possession.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Terrible defensive play by James


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Hughes gambles and gets burned for it. Dam.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Carter missed. Thank goodness. Go Cavs!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Cavs has this game in the bags, it's over.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that was close. Cavs should have sent them to the line instead of giving up a 3...

Another tough grind it out win :clap: 

Currently sitting #1 in the East I believe now after this game


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

4 wins in 5 days


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good game, very interesting.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Currently sitting #1 in the East I believe now after this game


Yep and with the Bulls up big on the Pistons we'll be a game up


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 96, New Jersey 91*

In some of the last few games, Cleveland has seen more balanced scoring in terms of getting more players in double-digit scoring.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Great win before the west coast trip starts, 4 of the first 5 games on the trip are very winable, need to take advantage


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missed the second half .

Looks like Lebron came up flat a second night in a row but Gooden and Hughes stepping it tup. It looks like Hughes confidence was really boosted after those two big 4th quarters against SAS and Boston. 

Bets on how long this Gooden run lasts? He started teh season off like this for 4-5 games and then become the old Drew quickly after that


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Good win and now the Cavs are 1 game up for best record (coupled with the Pistons loss).

GO CAVS


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *After their finest week of the season, the Cavaliers probably should've earned themselves a vacation.
> They are indeed getting a trip -- it just won't be for pleasure. But it will certainly be with momentum.
> The Cavs summoned enough energy to outlast the New Jersey Nets on Saturday, winning their fourth consecutive game, 96-91. It meant a 4-0 sweep in the week and a 7-1 finish in a key stretch leading up to their longest West Coast road trip in seven years: two weeks and seven games.
> Heading West, the Cavs are in first place in the Central Division and own the best record in the Eastern Conference.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16403925.htm

Some interesting numbers in the article particularly the Hughes ones


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16403925.htm
> 
> Some interesting numbers in the article particularly the Hughes ones


We're 16-7 this year with Hughes playing. That's about a 70% winning percentage (equivalent to 57 wins over the course of a season).

I've always maintained he really helps our team when he's not taking a million dumb shots and missing them. And evidently he can still help us a lot when he's not hitting his shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> We're 16-7 this year with Hughes playing. That's about a 70% winning percentage (equivalent to 57 wins over the course of a season).
> 
> I've always maintained he really helps our team when he's not taking a million dumb shots and missing them. And evidently he can still help us a lot when he's not hitting his shots.


It's bizarre, for whatever reason Hughes makes this team WAY better, even when he is putting up so-so production numbers wise. It was the same thing last year.

I guess it's a credit to his all-around game??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I guess it's a credit to his all-around game??


Or an indictment of his backup.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Or an indictment of his backup.


LOL


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LOL


For the record, I actually do think it's the former. I was just throwing that out there.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wow that was close. Cavs should have sent them to the line instead of giving up a 3...
> 
> Another tough grind it out win :clap:
> 
> Currently sitting #1 in the East I believe now after this game


I like the fact that we won in grind it out style. That's exactly how we won a lot of games last year (and every playoff game) and, that's exactly what we were not doing early this year.


----------

